# Yoga Hot Studio



## HVAC_Ryan (Jun 18, 2008)

A customer wants to use us to design-build a yoga hot studio.

Have any of you worked on such a project? 

*The basics are pretty clear:*
*RH between 40 -60%
Ambient Temp: 105 -120 F*


I suspect however that air purification/Filtration will DEFINITELY be necessary with such high RH to prevent mold issues. UV ?? An HRV will probably be a good idea.
 
They also would like to use the existing Air Handler: 120,000 BTU. I have yet to see the unit but I suspect the exchangers aren't stainless and therefore will rust out PDQ.

Any Ideas or have any of you worked on such a project who can provide some insight?


----------



## Haydin (Jul 1, 2008)

It sounds like a Bikram style of yoga studio. The one I frequent is very simple. They do not use the building system for the room heat. Instead they use radiant heat panels suspended from the ceiling with simple lightweight chain. The room is about 15' x 60'. Each panel has its own ceiling outlet and I believe there are 3 sets of switches to control the panels. So every 20' has its own zone. This way they leave the one end of the room on longer than the other for the more hardcore practitioners. There are maybe 18 panels total and 3 ceiling fans. The humidity is from a commercial wall mount natural gas unit. Once the panels are off the room has little stored heat and cools quickly. I know that this was a system that was used in other studios with success and was adopted for this studio build as well. Good luck.

infraredheaters dot com front slash ceiling dot htm

carelusa dot com front slash gasteam dot htm


----------



## HVAC_Ryan (Jun 18, 2008)

Haydin,
Yep that's the one I believe. After considering all the factors we passed on the project. There were too many variables and I didn't want the liability issues. I'm not an engineer and don't pretend to be. 

Thanks for the info, though.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

There's a building I do work in that has such a studio. They heat it with co-ray-vac and I think all the tropical plants in the place must keep the Rh up. There's bamboo growing in a planter with a fountain.


----------

